# The Sandy Bridge Owners Clubhouse



## Pestilence (Jul 10, 2011)

I just looked and we don't have one? FORSHAME!!!!!! 

Sandy Bridge Guys.. Post up your screenshots and i'll add them to the list.


----------



## PaulieG (Jul 10, 2011)




----------



## AhokZYashA (Jul 30, 2011)

ok add me


----------



## Kissamies (Jan 21, 2014)

http://valid.canardpc.com/kbt21p


I just came to say hi with my non-awesome OC


----------



## qubit (Jan 21, 2014)

Subbed! I'll post a screenshot later.


----------



## LagunaX (Jan 21, 2014)

I still have her though currently not in active duty


----------



## rtwjunkie (Jan 21, 2014)

I'll have to get you a screenshot tomorrow of cpu-z, but I do want to join!


----------



## Nordic (Jan 21, 2014)

I thought we had a sandy/ivy thread somewhere and that is why this was ignored.


----------



## qubit (Jan 21, 2014)

james888 said:


> I thought we had a sandy/ivy thread somewhere and that is why this was ignored.


If we do, it's likely to have been started when SB came out in 2011 and is now likely to be old and abandoned.

However, this might actually be the first as Pestilence has checked. Better late than never.


----------



## Nordic (Jan 21, 2014)

qubit said:


> If we do, it's likely to have been started when SB came out in 2011 and is now likely to be old and abandoned.
> 
> However, this might actually be the first as Pestilence has checked. Better late than never.


Pestilence posted this in 2011. It got necrod.

Edit: I can't find that old thread if it ever existed.


----------



## d1nky (Jan 21, 2014)

could we change this to an ivy/sandy club?

i need lots of help learning about ivy and would like a place to ask lol


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Jan 21, 2014)

i5 2400 and i7 2630QM owner here, screenies later


----------



## Vario (Jan 21, 2014)

I have a good ivy 3770k, my cooling is limiting me and I swore to never delid again.  Vid for 4.8 is only 1.26.


----------

